# April Photography Competition, 2007: Delicate



## Firky (Apr 4, 2007)

*Delicate*



> _del·i·cate   _ (dl-kt) KEY
> 
> ADJECTIVE:​
> Pleasing to the senses, especially in a subtle way: a delicate flavor; a delicate violin passage.
> ...



*Entries:*

It is *encouraged* that people enter new photos 
Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
Post up the link, not the picture
All entries must be in by the last day of *Monday, April 30th*
Only use pictures you photographed yourself
If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

*Voting: *

Starts on *Tueday, May 1st and ends on Thursday, May 3rd*
Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered
Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

--

*THUMBNAILS CRISPY MIRROR*​
Goodluck 

And no pictures of spider's webs, that is a shit idea. Think damnit, think


----------



## Desbo (Apr 4, 2007)

You forgot to change the months for entries and voting...

Nice theme though


----------



## Firky (Apr 4, 2007)

Desbo said:
			
		

> You forgot to change the months for entries and voting...
> 
> Nice theme though



Sorted!

I didn't choose the theme, I asked a friend too. Thank tribal_princess


----------



## alef (Apr 4, 2007)

Good theme. Naturally I'll be entering a pic or two of my little sprog. Delicate makes me think of either a baby or someone looking fragile...


----------



## mhendo (Apr 4, 2007)

Excellent theme. I'm really going to try and think about this, and take some pics specially for the comp.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 4, 2007)

It still says entries must be in by last day of May - shouldn't that be April?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 4, 2007)

I did the theme really


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 4, 2007)

I think I might just go and take some pictures of spider's webs just to annoy Firky.  Then I will dig out some old rubbish from my archives.  The trouble is I don't do 'delicate'.  Hang on though I took a shot a few days ago that might just...


----------



## Firky (Apr 4, 2007)

Spiders web sodden with the sweet dew of spring.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice theme... got something that fits it that I took last weekend, just need to scan it in. Also got a very cool photogram, but that's from about 10 years ago and not really a 'photo' is it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 4, 2007)

Cracking theme  

You may try to encourage me all you like but I have an old photo that I think fits the theme perfectly that I love, so I'm entering it ya bugger, but I will endeavour to take two more fresh photos too.

1 - untitled (pinks) _(larger version)_


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2007)

Firky you are such a spoilsport 







Not an entry


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 5, 2007)

Quite cool though - one weird spider  
Is it frost on it?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, tis frost.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 5, 2007)

I tried to take a photograph of a spiders web covered in frozen frost a few years ago.   I saw several in the shadows of a hedge one cold morning.  The webs looked as thick as string and white, like the one above. I dashed back home to get my camera and then to the local shop to buy a film.  By the time I had loaded it and got to the scene the sun had risen high enough to melt the frost and the webs were no longer frosty and barely visible.

It is like a fisherman's tale.  'You should have seen the one that got away.'


----------



## sovietpop (Apr 5, 2007)

Ah I think it will be a good month for the old spiders - this is an old one, but one of my favourites. 

St Stephens Day

Good theme, I'll have to get my thinking cap on for the others.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 5, 2007)

*Delicate Youth:*

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/117/269265932_2ff35c08c8.jpg

Larger version (not too large)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/117/269265932_2ff35c08c8_b.jpg


----------



## e19896 (Apr 5, 2007)

My first http://pretentiousartist.com/spike/7.html Taken last week Sheffield Botanical Gardens is a 19 acre garden, first opened in 1836. Originally designed by Robert Marnock, in the Gardenesque style, the site contains the largest collection of listed buildings in a Sheffield garden and a number of other interesting features. The Gardens are also well known for their Grade II* listed curvilinear Glass Pavilions, some of the earliest ever built.http://www.sbg.org.uk/ more to come this time the aim is to win..


----------



## sovietpop (Apr 5, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> *Delicate Youth:*
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/117/269265932_2ff35c08c8.jpg




jaysus whats he like


----------



## big eejit (Apr 5, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> jaysus whats he like



He's delicate of course! He was one of about 20 meant to be taking part in a naked bike ride through Brizzle but the rozzers insisted they keep their undies on. I grabbed a candid shot of him preparing for the ride.


----------



## alef (Apr 5, 2007)

Not an entry:


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2007)

How many spider web pics do we need to post to make firky's head explode?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, this is me first and then oim orf for the weekend.

wispy in e8 
have a good un peeps


----------



## ill-informed (Apr 5, 2007)

I haven't taken part in this competion for a long time but thought i'd have a go again......

Daddy Long Legs


----------



## Baron Samedi (Apr 6, 2007)

Don'tknow if there is such a thing as a white peacock or this is an albino, but it was absolutely gorgeous


----------



## e19896 (Apr 7, 2007)

Delicate being no 2 you of course can see the two so far here and of course feb and march ones are there still working on no three>

no 2 was good Friday Fargate Sheffield it took an age this no 142 yes i took 142 images with a mate blowing the like a mother but i hope it was all worth the stress.. BIG


----------



## Firky (Apr 7, 2007)

thats pretty good


----------



## rhod (Apr 8, 2007)

Broken Bulbs

Taken on FZ7 in idiot mode & contrast sweetened in Lightroom.

Just bought my digi camera & taking some tentative steps with it...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 8, 2007)

Does _sweetened _mean increased or reduced?  Or is it more complex than that?


----------



## rhod (Apr 8, 2007)

Increased, using the tone curve.


----------



## Odyssey (Apr 8, 2007)

Can anyone enter? Might not have the time this month but I've never been in a photography competition before and it sounds fun. And, uh, what d'ya win?


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2007)

Odyssey said:
			
		

> Can anyone enter? Might not have the time this month but I've never been in a photography competition before and it sounds fun. And, uh, what d'ya win?




Of course, so as long as you contribute to the forum and all that there is no reason why not to. You win honour of choosing the next month's theme. Here's all the winners up until Dec' 2006. The thumbs need updated but it gives you an idea of the winning shots. They're all very different.  

http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html


----------



## Odyssey (Apr 8, 2007)

Woah, there's some good pics in there. Looks like I have my work cut out! Thanks.


----------



## portman (Apr 8, 2007)

First entry:

Reeds in the late afternoon sun

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=357071715&size=m

This is from the archives - the other two have yet to be shot as looking through my work, I realise I don't do 'delicate'! Should be an interesting challenge...


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going to start entering pics taken just for the competition.
I quite enjoy the chllenge tbh.
have been taking lots of 'delicate' shots this week.
will enter one or two when i get home next week.

meanwhile.....i'm hungry, quite skint and all the shops are shut......
maybe they're shut tommorrow too


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 8, 2007)

portman said:
			
		

> First entry:
> 
> Reeds in the late afternoon sun
> 
> ...


ok, 
so that counts about half of my delicate shots out...
you bugger


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll do the thumbs in a moment, am just busy kicking some NOD arse on C&C


----------



## ill-informed (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's my 2nd one. Slabs


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2007)

ill-informed said:
			
		

> Here's my 2nd one. Slabs



I like that


----------



## Firky (Apr 8, 2007)

ill-informed said:
			
		

> Here's my 2nd one. Slabs



I like that also.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes that is a bit unexpected.  You don't expect paving slabs to be delicate, but if a ten ton lorry or similar thing parks on them then they are a bit delicate.


----------



## ill-informed (Apr 8, 2007)

it was actually a scaffolding plank falling about 3 stories. Just saw it yesterday and thought about the theme straight away.


----------



## Dhimmi (Apr 8, 2007)

Peeved these didn't come out clearer otherwise I'd have entered them.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=203132


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 8, 2007)

one from the archives

Delicate flower

cropped and curves


----------



## Dhimmi (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks to Firks twiddling I now have a copy fit to enter. Big Thanks to Firks.

Rabbit

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6453/dhimmiut4.jpg


----------



## Firky (Apr 9, 2007)

my gallery is being a cunt, i'l  have to use crispys!

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 7776 bytes) in /home/fhlinux174/p/photopixel.co.uk/user/htdocs/gallery/includes/mg2admin_functions.php on line 447


----------



## Dhimmi (Apr 9, 2007)

Found one in focus!

Rabbit Deux
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7903/tinyrabbit4yd0.jpg


----------



## e19896 (Apr 9, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Found one in focus!
> 
> Rabbit Deux
> http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7903/tinyrabbit4yd0.jpg



Far to small to Eat but good image..


----------



## hiccup (Apr 10, 2007)

1) Looking through a leaf

(little bit of usm, contrast changed a little bit)


----------



## chooch (Apr 11, 2007)

First effort: intertidal
Cropped, contrast slightly boosted and graininess tinkered with.


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 11, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 1) Looking through a leaf
> 
> (little bit of usm, contrast changed a little bit)


thats a bit mad. i spent about an hour taking pictures of a little dead leaf against the blue wall of my tent after my last post. they look so similar to your picture  

anyway. i've taken loads of pictures this week and will post my entries asap.


----------



## indicate (Apr 11, 2007)

1.  Delicate Manoeuvre


----------



## Chorlton (Apr 11, 2007)

Golden Leaf:
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/8748/goldenleafug8.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> thats a bit mad. i spent about an hour taking pictures of a little dead leaf against the blue wall of my tent after my last post. they look so similar to your picture
> 
> anyway. i've taken loads of pictures this week and will post my entries asap.



It'd be interesting to see how they compare


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 11, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> It'd be interesting to see how they compare


They're not amazingly similar tbh. Mine were taken from a bit further away.
I just found it amusing that my two first ideas were posted by other people as I was doing them myself. 
I might post one a bit later if i get a minute.


----------



## johey24 (Apr 11, 2007)

As a novice to photography and a newbie to the site, I have to say I feel a bit like Pavlik: amused. 
Every time I have a brainwave (and they are small waves in my case) I go out, take photos and come back to post ... just to see the idea has been taken. Well, here's waiting on the next wave .


----------



## e19896 (Apr 11, 2007)

del·i·cate  (dl-kt) KEY

    ADJECTIVE: 

    * Pleasing to the senses, especially in a subtle way: a delicate flavor; a delicate violin passage.
    * Exquisitely fine or dainty: delicate china.
    * Frail in constitution or health.
    * Easily broken or damaged: a kite too delicate to fly.
    * Marked by sensitivity of discrimination: a critic's delicate perception.
    * Considerate of the feelings of others.
    * Concerned with propriety.
    * Squeamish or fastidious.
    * Requiring tactful treatment: a delicate situation.
    * Fine or soft in touch or skill: a surgeon's delicate touch.
    * Measuring, indicating, or responding to very small changes; precise: a delicate set of scales.
    * Very subtle in difference or distinction.

Now one and two was there but i find myself in difficulty with no three been giving this some thought last few days is there any directions from people..




			
				johey24 said:
			
		

> As a novice to photography and a newbie to the site, I have to say I feel a bit like Pavlik: amused.
> Every time I have a brainwave (and they are small waves in my case) I go out, take photos and come back to post ... just to see the idea has been taken. Well, here's waiting on the next wave .



Agreed but i kinda think firkey has done a good un here in this respect we can all guess to some extent what others are going to take.. My problem here is thinking out of the box.. Nowt like a good challange but as said some directions from people would be of use i was thinking on these lines DELICATEDECAY another THOUGHT


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2007)

indicate said:
			
		

> 1.  Delicate Manoeuvre



That is totally aces


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> First effort: intertidal
> Cropped, contrast slightly boosted and graininess tinkered with.



I like this 

Lots of nature pics ... I suppose to be expected ... I like nature pics anyway


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 11, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Lots of nature pics ... I suppose to be expected ...


but is nature really that delicate?

 i like that pic too btw


----------



## chooch (Apr 11, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I like this
> Lots of nature pics ... I suppose to be expected ... I like nature pics anyway


Thanks.


----------



## Desbo (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's my first one this month - Another nature one I'm afraid...

Reaching Out


----------



## Nina (Apr 13, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Cracking theme
> 
> You may try to encourage me all you like but I have an old photo that I think fits the theme perfectly that I love, so I'm entering it ya bugger, but I will endeavour to take two more fresh photos too.
> 
> 1 - untitled (pinks) _(larger version)_



I just KNEW this was a Vintage Paw theme  lovely shots.

I LOVE this months theme. Should be some crackers...


----------



## Nina (Apr 13, 2007)

Unsure if my first entry is allowed since I've put two shots together (a bad habit I've picked up recently)

If not, s'ok, i'll go back to the drawing board. 

*cherry blossom girl*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/454542069/in/photostream/


----------



## girasol (Apr 13, 2007)

Just taken this one down the pub, my first entry:

Delicate Balance


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2007)

2) anothernatureshotsorry


----------



## big eejit (Apr 13, 2007)

Dang Iemanja! I was gonna call my second entry _"Delicate Balance"_! Good pic tho.  

Here's my (retitled) second entry:

Delicate Balance - Kern


----------



## indicate (Apr 14, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> That is totally aces


Cheers!


----------



## portman (Apr 14, 2007)

Second entry

Sorry...another reed shot here!

'Contrast'

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=383016016&size=m

...I liked the way the reeds looked against the background of the water...


----------



## portman (Apr 14, 2007)

Third entry...

'Against the sky'

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=362669326&size=ml

A matter of taste I know but I like power lines - from a distance I reckon there is an interesting, delicate quality to them...


----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2007)

*Iemanja posting*




			
				big eejit said:
			
		

> Dang Iemanja! I was gonna call my second entry _"Delicate Balance"_! Good pic tho.
> 
> Here's my (retitled) second entry:
> 
> Delicate Balance - Kern



great minds


----------



## Firky (Apr 14, 2007)

Could those who enter photos hosted on flickr please link to the direct image otherwise I can't save it. I have to press print screen and fanny around 

Nina, I'm not sure about your entry. There is nothing in the rules about di / tri ptych, so I'd hazard a guess that it is OK - *IF* your next entry is _one singular_ image.

E.g you can enter a triptych but that would be your only entry as it is 3 pictures presented in a single entry format.

p.s I like this one: http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/411793309/


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's my first entry.  It's an interesting theme this month, I'm still not 100% sure if this photo fits or not.

1 - In Remembrance (full size)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's entry number one, I've got a couple more kicking around but having trouble with hosting...

Hiding

...Scan of a 35mm print, unedited


----------



## girasol (Apr 15, 2007)

My second entry, found this in the pub last night:

origami from The Albert


----------



## Firky (Apr 15, 2007)

Bladerunner


----------



## e19896 (Apr 16, 2007)

THIRD Named reflections can you guess what it might be?

All three HERE


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 16, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> THIRD Named reflections can you guess what it might be?



Very fucking nice interpretation of the brief IMO. Love the way you've turned something so rigid and permanent into a doily like very delicate pattern.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 16, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> My second entry, found this in the pub last night:
> 
> origami from The Albert




nice, innit?


----------



## chooch (Apr 16, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> THIRD[ Named reflections can you guess what it might be?


I like that. Oddly, I've always thought of what's reflected as delicate.


----------



## Firky (Apr 17, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> THIRD Named reflections can you guess what it might be?
> 
> All three HERE



That's really good, man!


I'll do the thumbs tomorrow, I've tried to fix my gallery but my hosts have fcked up my website when they moved it to another server


----------



## e19896 (Apr 17, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Very fucking nice interpretation of the brief IMO. Love the way you've turned something so rigid and permanent into a doily like very delicate pattern.



well you walk and you walk and you guessed walk then shit the last image on the card for that day is my third one.. a little planned agreed well a lot planed to be honest but glad to here you lot like.. gose of to wipe smug look of his face..


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll do the thumbs, as firky won't be back in time for the end of the competition.

Phew. Right, caught up now.
If anyone wants to give me a hand, I'll PM them the login for the thumbnails gallery.


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 17, 2007)

Have been trying to get these on my site but am struggling with it for some reason so back to imageshack it is.

1. 'Destroying that which they came to see' ......(in St Mark's Square)
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/8797/destroyingthatwhichtheysx9.jpg

2. 'Papal Virus' .......(politically delicate)
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5782/papalviruskh6.jpg

3. 'The Death of Venice'.......(Venice is fighting a losing battle against pollution and rising tides)
http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/6113/deathofvenicews9.jpg



and the little blue leaf to compare with hiccup. (not an entry)
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4701/blueleafho1.jpg


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is my first entry:-

Delicate Passage


----------



## hiccup (Apr 17, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here is my first entry:-
> 
> Delicate Passage



Wasn't sure what I was going to get when I clicked on that link...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 17, 2007)

All things are pure to the pure in heart.


----------



## Firky (Apr 19, 2007)

1] Wasp Factory

F number:  1.8
Focal length in 35 mm film:  75


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 19, 2007)

My second entry:-

Delicate Moment

And my third entry:-

Next Generation

This latter one, heavily cropped. (no pun intended)


----------



## stroober (Apr 19, 2007)

1st - Ghost crab
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y283/Stroober/Tanzania/Zanzibar/IMG_0436.jpg?t=1176998240


----------



## girasol (Apr 19, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> And my third entry:-
> 
> Next Generation
> 
> This latter one, heavily cropped. (no pun intended)



I really like this one


----------



## girasol (Apr 19, 2007)

treefrog said:
			
		

> nice, innit?



I only found out who made it the next day, when we went to Brockwell Park


----------



## alef (Apr 19, 2007)

Slight danger of being a broken record with entering baby pics but he's such a willing subject! I'm entering:

New born


----------



## Firky (Apr 19, 2007)

Thumbs updated & put into alphabetical order (by poster's name)

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-04/


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 19, 2007)

My scanner seems to have packed up  will try and scan my print at work tomorrow.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2007)

1st entry: 

Tickle


----------



## dansumption (Apr 20, 2007)

OK, I'm new to this so I hope I've grasped the rules correctly, and I hope it's OK to post all three in one go:

Aftermath of a mugging - yes, this was exactly as I found them, and although I can't be sure that they got there because of a mugging, if you look at the other photos in that set, and read the description for the entire set, then you would be inclined to think so. Regardless, they still look quite delicate stranded there.

The delicate balance of nature

One pint of lager, rest in pieces

Not a submission, but an also-ran: Reg at 4am. I also wondered about submitting a photo I have of another friend, in tears and very emotional, begging me to photograph him so that he could show his wife how fucked-up he is. But that would just be... wrong.


----------



## alef (Apr 20, 2007)

Good photos, I particularly like the glass being smashed.


----------



## chooch (Apr 20, 2007)

dansumption said:
			
		

> OK, I'm new to this so I hope I've grasped the rules correctly, and I hope it's OK to post all three in one go:


I like. Particularly the one you didn't enter.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 20, 2007)

Shame I can't enter this


----------



## Firky (Apr 21, 2007)

Dan *is* a proffessional photographer -but its that old chestnut of never posted before and will he again? If he replies to this I'll stick the thumbs in.

Blagsta, if no one else has any objections I'm happy to enter it. Trying not to make myself sound like the boss of the comp! I know you didn't take it but the interpretation is very much yours


----------



## wordie (Apr 21, 2007)

Not sure if these qualify as delicate, although according to the description on the OP I guess they do.

1.She's harmless really...

2. Part of a January series...

3. Long White Cloud

Blame Firky....


----------



## Firky (Apr 21, 2007)

Ah, goodstuff wordie 

*not safe for work (nudity)*

2] Touch


----------



## wordie (Apr 21, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Ah, goodstuff wordie
> 
> *not safe for work (nudity)*
> 
> 2] Touch



Great shot Firky.... Very delicate form and light!


----------



## Firky (Apr 21, 2007)

Merci! I'm always afraid that photos like that look seedy but I do enjoy taking them for obvious reasons, and I think my ex loved it too. She said no one made her feel as pretty as I did


----------



## Firky (Apr 21, 2007)

Thumbs are updated


----------



## dansumption (Apr 21, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Dan *is* a proffessional photographer


I'm professional in as much as I sometimes get paid for taking photos. But not in as much as I manage to make a living from it. Or even cover the costs of my equipment.




			
				firky said:
			
		

> but its that old chestnut of never posted before and will he again?


What odds are there of anyone who posts her once ever posting again? Do people post here less the more professional they are? I'm not quite sure what you're implying with this.

It's true that the last time I used to spend much time on Urban75 was way back in 1996, slap-a-spice-girl days, but e19896 has prodded me into coming back on here, and, if nothing else, I'm certain he'll have me posting here again.




			
				firky said:
			
		

> If he replies to this I'll stick the thumbs in.


Consider this replied to.


----------



## Firky (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool, its just that in the past we've had pro's from deviantart and photo.net do a hit and run, so apologies, just gotta becareful


----------



## Firky (Apr 21, 2007)

Can you link to the jpegs, dan? Its just that if I save the images off flickr I get the 'spacerball' gif.

http://l.yimg.com/www.flickr.com/images/spaceball.gif


----------



## zenie (Apr 21, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Can you link to the jpegs, dan? Its just that if I save the images off flickr I get the 'spacerball' gif.
> 
> http://l.yimg.com/www.flickr.com/images/spaceball.gif



If you click on the picture to see full size you can do save as can't you? 

Or not?


----------



## Firky (Apr 21, 2007)

Nope, presume you have to be a member or something


----------



## dansumption (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't promise not to hit and run, nor that I am not just a well-mannered spammer, but like I said, I know and respect Urban75 from way back, I have friends on here, and I'm happy to stick around for as long as you're happy to have me.


----------



## dansumption (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh, and those links in full:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/209/458828710_849a7f1029.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/162/362430834_ef9b2010cc.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/84/268120239_9e448e68c3.jpg


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2007)

dansumption said:
			
		

> The delicate balance of nature



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 21, 2007)

you're alright dan
ignore that firky, he's a wongun


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2007)

Cheers, dan, I'll stick them up tomorrow 




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> you're alright dan
> ignore that firky, he's a wongun



true say!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 22, 2007)

3) A stray hair

Some fantastic entries so far. Am loving the mouse shot, and wordie's long cloud - stunning.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 22, 2007)

dansumption said:
			
		

> I don't promise not to hit and run, nor that I am not just a well-mannered spammer, but like I said, I know and respect Urban75 from way back, I have friends on here, and I'm happy to stick around for as long as you're happy to have me.



Hello Dan.. I know Dan well he is one is teaching Myself.. Nice images and if you win i aint painting your house..


----------



## chooch (Apr 22, 2007)

edit..


----------



## Nina (Apr 24, 2007)

my second entry

*small deaths are the saddest*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/470945402/


----------



## Louloubelle (Apr 25, 2007)

My first entry

delicate threads

cropped, desaturated, hint of diffuse glow and unsharp mask


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 26, 2007)

Oooh!   Delightful!


----------



## Louloubelle (Apr 26, 2007)

my second

delicate, diaphanous dusk

cropped, little bit of healing spot brush here and there, desaturated, touch of diffuse glow


----------



## chooch (Apr 26, 2007)

Two more:
grazalema and triana steel


----------



## dansumption (Apr 26, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> My first entry
> 
> delicate threads



Love it!

Please don't make me win. I want my house painted by a pretentious artist


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 27, 2007)

Narcissi

Flashy Tulip

Pureed Tulips


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's my last two.

2 - Crossing the Road (full size)

3 - Frosty Tree (full size)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 28, 2007)

2. delicate light

3. till the very last


----------



## johey24 (Apr 28, 2007)

*First attempt*

Newbie to this. Going to try and post, so I hope I am doing it the correct way. Will see if it actually appears on the site.  

Thanks for the competition. It has been real fun running around taking photos.

My first attempt is Reaching Out, another Spring photo. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/475365950/


----------



## johey24 (Apr 28, 2007)

OK, I see I actually understood how to do it. This posting thing must be idiot proof. I think Mom would be proud. 

Here is the link to the larger sized photo.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=475365950&size=l


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 28, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> 2. delicate light
> 
> 3. till the very last



It's asking for login to Yahoo. Might want to check links?


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2007)

Dragonfly is from last summer, but just seemed perfect for the theme, the other two were taken last week out in the countryside.

Dragonfly
Mummified
Grave Blossom


----------



## maufar (Apr 28, 2007)

*Trust*

Hi

Another new kid on the block.

A friend having a streetside shave in a foreign land.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=475437276&size=l


----------



## johey24 (Apr 28, 2007)

Waau, great Dragonfly, Cid. One of my fav's thus far.


----------



## maufar (Apr 28, 2007)

*Big boys do cry*

My second entry.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=475474653&size=l


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice to see some new faces round here.


----------



## johey24 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Delicate difference in aerodynamics*

My second entry.

Delicate difference in aerodynamics.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=475365958&size=l


----------



## madamv (Apr 28, 2007)

My new camera has been let loose on the garden today.

1.  Delicate Piggies 
http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a37/madamv/Urban photos/?action=view&current=DSC00286.jpg

2.  Lady Garden
http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a37/madamv/Urban photos/?action=view&current=DSC00284.jpg

3.  Hello Petal
http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a37/madamv/Urban photos/?action=view&current=DSC00279-1.jpg

I dont know how to rename my linkys... sorry


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 28, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> 2.  Lady Garden
> http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a37/madamv/Urban photos/?action=view&current=DSC00284.jpg


ooer missus


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 28, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> It's asking for login to Yahoo. Might want to check links?



Bugger, I keep doing that - sorry:

2. delicate light

3. till the very last

Soz


----------



## big eejit (Apr 29, 2007)

maufar said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Another new kid on the block.
> 
> ...



Good shot, very good.


----------



## johey24 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Feeling rather delicate*

Howdy

My third and final attempt, "Feeling rather delicate". Taken somewhere in rural China, this gent was suffering from the effects of whatever he was drinking from the mug next to him, whilst all the time his wife was looking on disapprovingly. 

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=476717678&size=l


----------



## maufar (Apr 29, 2007)

*Taking it back*

My last entry. 

Taking it back.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=476867413&size=l


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 29, 2007)

Urban photo comp has just walked to the top of the premiership  

Where did johey24 and maufur come from?

Quality stuff.


----------



## Cid (Apr 29, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> Howdy
> 
> My third and final attempt, "Feeling rather delicate". Taken somewhere in rural China, this gent was suffering from the effects of whatever he was drinking from the mug next to him, whilst all the time his wife was looking on disapprovingly.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=476717678&size=l





Love that shot...


----------



## Lilac Cow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi

Here are my entries for this month...in an attempt to try to be original, I've done my best to think laterally - here's *A delicate situation* - the ice was moving really rapidly...I was out in the same canoes a little earlier...

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/196/477343893_d4ebbfc757_b.jpg

Then a shot I took last week at a cafe in London (not such an exotic destination as that's where I live) - *Delicate bubbles* in my mineral water:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/221/477307150_5afa7fedea_b.jpg

Finally, I was unable to resist the lure of pretty flowers. These *Frangipani* were taken in Sri Lanka a couple of years ago:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/194/477312260_10d28564a1_b.jpg

The only manipulation I've done to any of the images is to crop & desaturate the Bubbles one.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 29, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Let me know what you think!



I think second link needs work  

This month is looking quality. Wish I had something to enter myself.

Possibly!


----------



## Louloubelle (Apr 30, 2007)

some cracking entries this month   

my final entry

delicate creature

cropped, desaturated & selective colour, hint of film grain


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 30, 2007)

Endangered cropped noise ninja'ed bw overlay on original colour shot eyes remained colour the rest left bw


----------



## johey24 (Apr 30, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Urban photo comp has just walked to the top of the premiership
> 
> Where did johey24 and maufur come from?
> 
> Quality stuff.


Thanks Stanley. Since you asked, I am a Capetonian living and working in China. As I have a wee bit of time on my hands I stumbled onto this site a month ago, and having this wonderful country to use as a subject, well .... I decided to join in the fun.


----------



## Lilac Cow (Apr 30, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I think second link needs work



Good point! I've edited my post to fix the link, which should have been

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/221/477307150_5afa7fedea_b.jpg


----------



## Skim (Apr 30, 2007)

First (and probably only) entry:

Dulwich Park


----------



## Skim (Apr 30, 2007)

Think I'll enter this one as well:

Crash


----------



## big eejit (Apr 30, 2007)

My third and final entry:

Catching the sun


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2007)

hmmm. no sign of firky and the month's nearly over.
not sure I fancy taking on the thumbnails, tbh - does anyone else want to shoulder the burden? I'll give you the user/pass for the gallery.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 30, 2007)

RE: Catching the sun

Most impressive although like many entries this month hard to see the word 'delicate' epitomised.  It is a fascinating and  mysterious picture though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> hmmm. no sign of firky and the month's nearly over.
> not sure I fancy taking on the thumbnails, tbh - does anyone else want to shoulder the burden? I'll give you the user/pass for the gallery.



There's a firky pic in your thumbs.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2007)

I know, but he hasn't updated them in ages, and isn't posting ATM. Fingers crossed he'll remember this...


----------



## Janh (Apr 30, 2007)

3 from me 

Here today

Red

Seen and not hurt


----------



## alef (Apr 30, 2007)

Can someone please step in to help Crispy/firky complete the thumbnails? I'd do it but I'm totally snowed under with work and shouldn't even be online now...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 30, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Can someone please step in to help Crispy/firky complete the thumbnails? I'd do it but I'm totally snowed under with work and shouldn't even be online now...




Go on then. Tell me what I need to know. I'm not having anything to do with Flickr mind.


----------



## Cid (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd do it if I a) had the slightest idea what it involved and b) wasn't the same as stan and unable to go anywhere near flickr without causing severe damage to nearby objects.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 1, 2007)

prolly the easiest way to do it would be to grab each shot in a folder called photo comp and then zip it up and then use the file upload in the file browser to upload the zip this would then strip the zip file and upload them all except then you'd need to grthorugh each one and rename them but they'd be ovbious as the file name wouldn't be a poster name but a number...

the other way is if you have xp and crispy has enabled it there's a dll you can down load to your desk top which you double click and and it'll add the settings to your registery then you simply click on the files and click on publish these to to the web in the left hand xp/vista menu bar this will then ask you which files and what user name and password then for some inexpicable reason it'll ask you if you to make a new folder or upload to an existing one you select the existing one (no hassles here) it'll then ask you if you want to resize them you select no it'll then ask you if you want to keep the orignal file names and strip the extentisions you say yes to file names no to file extentions and then clikc next it uploads and then asks you if you want to open the web page at the end... job done...

clearly, i'd do it but i'm not around for two days so am about as usefull as a choclate teapot..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> My third and final entry:
> 
> Catching the sun



don't know about delicate but that's pretty bonkers i reckon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2007)

i know its late strictly speaking but even if you decide not to, i still thought that i'd stick these 2 in.

Welcome to Four Lanes
Bye bye.... 

hope u get the techno stuff sorted, i haven't got a clue i'm afraid.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 1, 2007)

im voting   

for...

Big eejit - Delicate Balance

Firky - Touch

Iemanja - Delicate Balance


----------



## big eejit (May 1, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> RE: Catching the sun
> 
> Most impressive although like many entries this month hard to see the word 'delicate' epitomised.  It is a fascinating and  mysterious picture though.



Thanks HE.  Glad you like it.  

I actually think it does capture the theme, but I won't explain my thinking - obviously people need to decide for themselves whether it does it for them.


----------



## Pavlik (May 1, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Can someone please step in to help Crispy/firky complete the thumbnails? I'd do it but I'm totally snowed under with work and shouldn't even be online now...


I've just spent the best part of a month trying to get my head round linking the thumbnails to the pics on my own site (and i'm still not sure about it) so count me out.


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2007)

Fez909 has volunteered, but he's not online yet.


----------



## Cid (May 1, 2007)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> im voting
> 
> for...
> 
> ...



You should be banned for voting before the thumbs are up! Scum!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Fez909 has volunteered, but he's not online yet.


Cheers to Fez909. I'll be happy to help with thumbnails in a couple months, once my course is done


----------



## hiccup (May 1, 2007)

I'll make a start on the rest of the thumbs now. If anyone else is doing it at the moment, pm me and tell me to stop or something.


----------



## hiccup (May 1, 2007)

Thumbnails updated:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2007-04/

83 entries, pretty good turnout


----------



## hiccup (May 1, 2007)

1) Maufar - Trust. The slight blur on the razor makes it for me.

2) Ill-Informed - Slabs

3) Indicate - Delicate Manoeuvre

Also loved Dansumption - Delicate Balance of Nature and chooch - Intertidal


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 1, 2007)

My votes:

1 *Wordie* - Delicate Look

2* Portman* - Contrast

3 *Louloubelle *- Delicate Threads


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2007)

*squidged all thumbs onto 1 page*

1. big eejit - Catching The Sun
2. Iemanja - Delicate Balance
3. Dansumption - One Pint of Larger


----------



## Janh (May 1, 2007)

My Votes

1. Ill-informed - Slabs

2. Nina - Small Deaths are the Saddest

3. e19896 - Delicate bubble


----------



## Skim (May 1, 2007)

My votes:

1. Vintage Paw – Till the Very Last
2. Firky – The Wasp Factory
3. Alef – Newborn


----------



## Fez909 (May 1, 2007)

Hi, sorry I didn't get online in time to do them. And thanks hiccup for taking over.

*goes to look/vote*


----------



## Fez909 (May 1, 2007)

1. johey24 - _Feeling Rather Delicate_
2. Wordie - _Delicate Idyll_
3. Indicate - _Delicate Manoeuvre_


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2007)

well, that was enjoyable, thanx to hiccup and crispy for sorting 

my 3 - 

1) big eejit - Catching the sun
2) Maufar - Big Boys Do Cry
3) Ill-informed - Slabs


----------



## big eejit (May 1, 2007)

Some great pics. My votes are:

1. maufar - trust
2. johey24 - Feeling Rather Delicate
3. Firky - Touch


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 1, 2007)

johey24 - Feeling Rather Delicate


e19896 - Reflections


Louloubelle - Delicate, Diaphanous Dusk


----------



## Dhimmi (May 1, 2007)

The usual wide range of great pictures. Thanks in advance to who gets to do the counting. 

Alef - New Born
Neonwilderness - In Remembrance
Ill-informed - Slabs


----------



## Cid (May 1, 2007)

1. Johey - Feeling rather delicate.

2. Firky - Touch.

3. Maufur - Trust.


----------



## Robster970 (May 1, 2007)

1) Alef - New born
2) Firky - Wasp Factory.
3) Maufar - big boys do cry


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2007)

I'm tracking the votes


----------



## alef (May 1, 2007)

1) Wordie - Delicate Look
2) johey24 - Feeling Rather Delicate
3) Dansumption - One Pint of Larger


----------



## Lilac Cow (May 1, 2007)

Hi 
Here are my votes:
1st: Johey24 - Feeling rather delicate
2nd: Maufar - Trust
3rd: Louloubelle - Delicate threads

if I had a 4th vote, it would have gone to Lemanja - Delicate Balance.

So many good ones again this month...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2007)

Great entries everyone  

1) Dansumption - Delicate Balance of Nature

2) Nina - cherry blossom girl

3) Dansumption - One Pint of Larger


----------



## chintz (May 2, 2007)

1) big eejit - Catching the sun
2) Iemanja - Delicate Balance
3) Firky - Touch.


----------



## EddyBlack (May 2, 2007)

Lilac Cow - Delicate Situation. 1st

Catching the Sun - Big Eejit. 2nd 

JanH - Here Today. 3rd


----------



## ICB (May 2, 2007)

Wordie - Delicate look
Indicate - Delicate Manoeuvre
big eejit - catching the sun


----------



## e19896 (May 2, 2007)

big eejit - Catching The Sun

Wordie - Delicate Look

Alef - New Born

Thats my three would vote  Dan sumption - One Pint of Larger however he is a close mate and it would seem not all that right oh erm i feel he might just win.. he is in london today ill give him a nudge to vote tommorow we are editing images from the last couple of weeks night time gigs and the like..

I love big eejit - Catching The Sun and a shout to firkey and thanks to Mr S.E..


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2007)

*My votes*

Really enjoyed this month's theme, and for once I took photos especially for the comp, rather than using stuff from the 'archive'...

Very difficult to pick three, as ever:

1) Cid - Dragonfly

2) Indicate  -Delicate Manouvre 

3) Louloubelle - Delicate Creature

These caught my eye too:

Vintage Paw - delicate light
big eejit - Catching the Sun
johey24 - Feeling Rather Delicate


----------



## chooch (May 2, 2007)

1. big eejit- catching the sun
2. iemanja- delicate balance
3. vintage paw- delicate light


----------



## johey24 (May 2, 2007)

1. Pavlik - Destroying that which they came to see
2. BiddlyBee - Tickle
3. Cid - Dragonfly


----------



## Desbo (May 2, 2007)

1st: Dansumption - One Pint of Larger

2nd: big eejit - Catching The Sun

3rd: Ill-informed - Slabs


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 2, 2007)

Cid said:
			
		

> You should be banned for voting before the thumbs are up! Scum!




terribly sorry  (not really ...)

my votes didnt change after i saw the complete thumbnails so  again!


----------



## mhendo (May 2, 2007)

*1.* Desbo - Reaching Out

*2.* Vintage Paw - till the very last

*3.* Alef - New Born


Nice work, everyone.


----------



## wordie (May 2, 2007)

1. Firky – Touch

2. Indicate – Delicate Manoeuvre

3. Vintage paw – Untitled (pinks)


----------



## ill-informed (May 2, 2007)

1st - big eejit - Catching The Sun

2nd - Lilac Cow - Frangipani 

3rd - Big eejit - Delicate Balance - Kern

Three pictures that i liked and that i thought fitted the theme.


----------



## madamv (May 2, 2007)

1.  big eejit - Catching the sun
2.  Stroober - Ghost crab
3.  Desbo - Reaching out

Beautiful pics everyone.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 3, 2007)

1 firky - touch

2 biddly bee - tickle

3 portman - contrast


----------



## Nina (May 3, 2007)

1. Dansumption - Delicate balance of nature

2. Skim - Crash

3. Firky - The Wasp factory


too too many other great entries to mention. I think, for me, this has been the best month in ages for great entries...


----------



## Biddlybee (May 3, 2007)

1) alef - newborn
2) Desbo - reaching out
3) big eejit - Catching the Sun


----------



## twister (May 3, 2007)

*good entries*

didn't get my ass in gear this month, but well done to those that did..

1. Firky - The Wasp Factory
2. Dansumption - Delicate Balance of Nature
3. Iemanja - Delicate Balance

Shout out also to:
Vintage Paw - Untitled (pinks)


----------



## indicate (May 3, 2007)

1. Alef - New Born
2. Imanja - Delicate Balance
3. Flrky - The Wasp Factory

Well done everyone!


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2007)

This is a close race!


----------



## Firky (May 3, 2007)

Boo! 

*looks sheepish*

I've been away for the last week and a half. Totally forgot about this and tbh I have 'real life' things that need taken care of as well as a dozern PMs, emails, texts and phonecalls to reply to.

However I have just got back this moment, am going to have my tea, roll a spliff and return (if I don't fall asleep in the mean time) 

Thanks, again, to Crispy for doing the thumbs and shizzle in my absence. Top modding and all for free 

Right, my vote..... is as follows


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Thanks, again, to Crispy for doing the thumbs and shizzle in my absence. Top modding and all for free


Just wait till I get you in a pub


----------



## Firky (May 3, 2007)

You're taking me to a pub? Aawwrrr, you ARE the best mod ever


----------



## Firky (May 3, 2007)

1]*Skim - Crash*
Love the calm and stillness in this photograph. It gives it a sinister tranquil feel to it. Like the silence when the guns fell silent on the somme... 

2]*Wordie - Steel Pylon in Fog*
Black and white shots blow colour away when it is executed well. The cherry on the cake for me in this shot is the ghostly tree in the background.*


3]*e19896 - Reflections*
Nice interpretation of the theme and it reminds me of a photograph that I took called 'broken communication'. Where by I took a photograph of some telephone lines in a frozen puddle. It didn't look as good as this shot however!


I love pylons, I like the way they have blended into our countryside and become part of our landscape whilst being totally alien. Keep meaning to do a photo-essay of Pylons but its a bit sad. 


-----------

Other ones I really liked are Sovietpop's St Andrew's Day, the dead mouse and LouLouBelle's Diaphanous dusk. Oddly enough one of Louloubelle's photographs I could not look at it because I *really* hate feet. Can't even touch my own  

Reet am going to eat a trout I caught and have a spliff 

over n out


----------



## portman (May 3, 2007)

Right, 'ere goes...

1) Firky - Touch (NSFW!)

2) BiddlyBee - Tickle

3) Vintage Paw - Untitled (pinks)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> over n out



Hola!


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2007)

1st place is sealed, but 2nd/3rd will go right to the wire


----------



## lighterthief (May 3, 2007)

1 Madamv - Hello Petal
2 Portman - Contrast
3 Wordie - Steel Pylon in Fog


----------



## Pavlik (May 4, 2007)

johey24 said:
			
		

> 1. Pavlik - Destroying that which they came to see
> 2. BiddlyBee - Tickle
> 3. Cid - Dragonfly


thanks for the vote johey


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 4, 2007)

Can I still vote?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 4, 2007)

In case it is not too late:

1) Desbo - Reaching Out
2) Cid - dragonfly
3) Firky - the wasp factory


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2007)

err, i think 'delicate balance of nature' has won 

congrats to dan and big eejit, there was a point between you.


Alreet stanley?


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2007)

you can't count!

1. big eejit - catching the sun - 27 points
2. johey24 - feeling rather delicate - 16 points
3. firky - touch, alef - newborn - 15 points each

well done big eejit! your turn to pick a theme...


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2007)

Wow! Thanks everyone, I'm really chuffed!  

I'm a bit hungover at the moment, but I'll try and think of a good theme as my head clears.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2007)

Woohoo, congrats  Fab theme. Looking forward to this month's


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, congrats to everyone - there were some beautiful photographs (as ever!). It was a good theme, too.

Clearly, however, we mustn't leave these things to firky!


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2007)

big eejit - I'll set up a folder for this month's thumbnails, so don't worry about that. (although maybe other people can look after them)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 4, 2007)

congrats big eejit


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2007)

Thanks all and Cheers Crispy. 

I was running Gallery on my website for a bit but I got fed up with it and took it down. I can certainly try and help with the thumbnails tho if you give me access.

I was thinking the new theme could be *Transport*. Has it been done before? I’ll set up a new thread if not.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2007)

Congrats big eejit 

Transport sounds like a good un if it's not been done before.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2007)

Just checked, and transport's not been done before.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2007)

Where's the list of what has been done, just out of interest? 

edit: found it  http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/sitemap.html


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2007)

I went to http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/thumbs.html and quickly went through them. I don't think there's a list, but one could be compiled, I guess.


----------



## johey24 (May 4, 2007)

Congrats big eejit. Great work!! Also, I love the topic for May. 

Thanks to everyone who voted for my "Feeling Delicate", or as I nicknamed him, Drunk Dick. This will definitely make me go out and try some more photos. 

Pavlik, no problem. My pleasure.

Well, I am off to have a few beers to celebrate.


----------

